# hgh eu pharma?



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi guys running out of hgh and my primary source is away for a few weeks, so another is saying they have eu pharma 100iu kits of hgh, anyone heard??

any help is greatly appreciated as he need to know soon if i want it i need a quick answer :thumb:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

never heard of eu pharma,

but any of the chinese kits seem to work well, including kefei, hyge's, jin and riptropin.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i never heard of it either thats my concern, thanks for the reply, might just buy it and cross my fingers


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It will just be generic blue top re-labelled as a certain lab mate. They're all at it now and you just pay 50% extra fir the privilege of dodgy labels.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Robsta said:


> It will just be generic blue top re-labelled as a certain lab mate. They're all at it now and you just pay 50% extra fir the privilege of dodgy labels.


Even most of these new hyped up labelled ones are... i was talking to a man who has a contact in china who sells and i was only after a few boxes, but i asked whats the difference between blue tops, green tops he replied "LOL mate buy enough of em and i'll put fookin pink tops on if ya like"


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

Robsta said:


> It will just be generic blue top re-labelled as a certain lab mate. They're all at it now and you just pay 50% extra fir the privilege of dodgy labels.


i know what your sayning mate, but ive nearly run out, other source is awol and im gona have to pay that bit extra

will let you know what there like and get pics up if people are interested, it will help out people in the future that come across them


----------

